# String Groß- und Kleinschreibung



## erazor2106 (14. Sep 2011)

Hallo Leute,

das ist nur eine kleine Frage, aber vllt. wisst ihr eine einfache Lösung.
Ich will ein Vergleich von 2 strings durchführen, doch leider können sich diese in Groß- und Kleinschreibung utnerscheiden.

Beispiel:


```
String name1 = "MaxMustermann";
String name2 = "mAxMuSTerManN";
```

Diese beiden Strings sind offensichtlich verschieden, zumindest für die Methode equals. Für mich soll aber die antwort kommen das sie gleich sind, weil an der gleichen Stelle der beiden Strings der gleiche Buchstabe steht, nur der eine als Groß- und der andere als Kleinbuchstabe.

WIe könnte man dies möglichst performant abgleichen?


Vielen Dank und viele Grüße erazor


----------



## Gast2 (14. Sep 2011)

statt 
	
	
	
	





```
equals
```
nimmst du 
	
	
	
	





```
equalsIgnoreCase
```
Steht in der API direkt unter equals


----------



## erazor2106 (14. Sep 2011)

:lol:  ;(

Das ist zum Lachen und zum Weinen gleichzeitig. Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## vanny (15. Sep 2011)

vieleicht noch einmal der der Vollständigkeit halber,

es gibt auch die Methoden 

```
toUpperCase()
```
 hier werden alles Großbuchstaben
und


```
toLowerCase()
```
 hier werden alles Kleinbuchstaben.
danach kannste dann wieder mit equals() arbeiten.

Gruß vanny


----------

